# draw weight?



## Firewood (Oct 21, 2006)

Is it at all possible to up the maximum draw weight on a bow? Maybe change the limbs or the cams, just wondering my bow maxes out at 56lb, and everyone I know is pulling back in the high sixties low seventies. Also is there a way to add draw length? I bought my bow on sale and it was the last one in stock, the bow it replaced was my uncles bow that he gave me from like 1987, so I was in much need of an upgrade. But now that I have my much needed newer bow it almost feels as if it doesn't fit me properly.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes it is..I had a ProLine Huricane and had Cougar Mag Cams and Cables put on it..Went from a 70# Max to 103# Max by doing so...I shot it at 97#..:yikes:

Don't follow because "everyone else is doing it." 56# is plenty enough to take down a whietail sized animal.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

What kind of bow is it? This will determine the best course of action...


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Like D-Beaver said, let us know what bow it is. If it is a newer bow then the answer to both of your questions is yes. Almost all new bows are capable of greater draw weight than 56 pounds using heavier limbs. Also depending on what kind of cam system your bow has, you may be able to change the draw length by using a bow press, otherwise you might need to buy a new cam module.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't mean to Hijack the thread but I have a similar problem with my PSE venom. Are there any archery shops near the Metro detroit area that anyone can recommend to look at my bow. I had it to one place but he wasn't familiar with the PSE's and didn't really want to touch it.Thx Al


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Is there a reason you want to change to a high poundage, Believe your bow set at 56 Ibs. can take down any deer you want to shoot. My bow right now is set at 53 Ibs. and deer don't have a chance. 

But to answer your question, yes you should be able to get new limbs for your bow to increase the poundage. I had to do this to my wife's bow but I went the other direction I got light poundage limbs at the time she was shooting a Martin Jaguar.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I am 34 years old. I have killed more deer with my very first bow. It was a darton that only went to 45lbs. I used that bow till i was in college. It has killed more deer than any other bow i have ever owned. Most shots on deer were complete pass thrus.


----------



## Firewood (Oct 21, 2006)

It is a Bear Element. and the reason behind upping the draw weight is - right now I have a pin for 20yards, a pin for 30 yards, a pin for 40 and the last pin for like 45 or 50 if I aim a little high. But I know people that use 1 pin from 15 -40 yards or so they say. Maybe they just have a better quality bow. Also I should aluminum arrows as of now I kind of have a surplus of them because I took all my buddies old but still kind of new alluminums when they all went to carbon. So maybe my arrow speed is due to not using carbons?
thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Call bear and ask for upgraded limbs if you really want to pull that weight. As others said, its not absolutely imperative that you shoot 65 or 70 pounds, but it will give you more speed and KE.

Don't believe the guys who use one pin for 40 yards. Maybe they have an X-Force, or more than likely they are just blowing smoke.

Speed is basically based on draw weight, draw length, friction/resistence and projectile weight. Carbons are typically lighter, but just changing arrow type does not necessarily mean faster arrow flight. A 12 gpi carbon will fly at the same speed as a 12 gpi aluminum. I hope you aren't shooting different types of arrows though, this will definitely throw you off.


----------



## leapin lunker (Jan 13, 2003)

Draw weight, draw weight, draw weight. Hog wash. Too many He-men out there needing something to jaw about. 30 to 60 lbs is plenty to kill anything that walks in our woods. Besides, the deer doesn't care nor know if its been hit by an arrow shot by a 10 year old or one shot by The Incredible Hulk. 

The key to the kill is shot placement. The average deer's heart is a mere 6 to 8 inches under the skin. An arrow needs only to miss the shoulder, penetrate the ribs and "voila" you got yourself a dead deer. On every opportunity to harvest one, the hunter has two questions to ask: do I have the correct angle for proper shot placement and is the range for the shot ethical.

So, get a reasonably good bow, 12 - 18 of the same arrow and tips, a decent sight and practice till you can put your groups into a coffee cup at 20 to 25 yards. Anything further and you may violate the respect hunters must have for the animals they intend to harvest. 

It ain't about who has the biggest pecker, at least not in the woods it isn't.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd lighten the arrows before I increased the draw weight if it were me, but only you know your comfort level. 

Depending upon which size aluminum arrows you're currently using, it's entirely possible to pick up somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 fps +/-just with an arrow change. That's pretty significant and should go a long ways toward flattening your trajectory. With this comes the potential for a less forgiving bow if you push the envelope too far...

Perhaps your best investment would be a quality laser rangefinder. This has been the best bowhunting investment I have ever made, aside from my bow and makes arrow speed, more or less, irrelevant...


----------



## Firewood (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input. I told the wife that I would like some new arrows for christmas or a gift card to gander.

Thanks
Jr


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Like a couple others said, change limbs for more poundage and cam for different draw length. I shoot 63# with carbons and it seems pretty comfortable at that weight with a draw of 29". If you are not comfortable with your bow, then make sure you get it some new parts to make it the way you want. Personally, i'd switch the cam to get the correct draw length for you, because that is the most important part for consistent shot placements and confidence. Go to a pro shop and have them measure your draw length. As for poundage, if it's over 50 and it feels good, stick with what you have. If you can pull back your friends bow that's way higher and it feels just as comfortable, then get new limbs. You don't have to have high pound bows to kill animals, look at uncle Ted, he pulls 55# and kills monsters!


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

You wouldn't have to buy a new cam to change the draw length, just a new module, and if I recall, bear bows usually come with modules for 28 and 30 inches, aside from the 29 that comes standard. From there, you can add/subtract half an inch by moving the string on the cam, but that requires a press.


----------



## NortonsQuiver (Jul 12, 2008)

56# is pleanty. You can take down a grizzly with that.


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

You might improve your arrow speed a little with the higher draw weight but just wait till that sub- freezing morning when mister big walks in and you have been sitting for three hours. Try to pull your bow back undetected and let me know what happens. I shoot 54lbs. and I killed four with my bow last year and two so far this year. Draw weight isn't everything unless you plan to shoot 3-D only, stick to a comfortable draw weight and shoot, shoot, and shoot some more and build confidence in your abailties and you will kill plenty of deer.


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

90# is obnoxious for deer. I shoot 70# and thats plenty. Add a loop for an extra 1/2 inch on your string.


----------

